
Noteworthy Points from Google’s JavaScript Style Guide - keyle
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/google-publishes-a-javascript-style-guide-here-are-some-key-lessons-1810b8ad050b
======
keyle
I've never been a fan of the "javascript standard" with no semi-colons etc. So
this is refreshing and validating to me.

